# Pilotage



## Tom S

A question is Pilotage still men only or are there any Female Pilots these days ?


----------



## oldseamerchant

Well if there are none there should be as I would have thought they would make good pilots.


----------



## pilot

Believe the Thames has the honour of the first in the U.K?


----------



## oldseamerchant

pilot said:


> Believe the Thames has the honour of the first in the U.K?


Can you imagine how Jimmy James would have reacted?


----------



## pilot

oldseamerchant said:


> Can you imagine how Jimmy James would have reacted?


Or KJB!!!!


----------



## Barrie Youde

Likewise Clyde and Southampton, I understand, although I'm not absolutely certain as to the latter.


----------



## Wallace Slough

We have a few on the West Coast of the USA. One in San Francisco, one on the Columbia River Bar, and one with the Columbia River Pilots.


----------



## pilot

Think there was on The Sabine about 12 years ago.


----------



## John Briggs

There were two ladies, who I knew, piloting in Queeensland ports a few years ago.
Been retired for a few years now so I am not sure of the present situation in Australia.


----------



## sindbaad

These things are mostly dominated by men. But yes there are some places where the pilot are ladies. But still, it is rare to see that.


----------



## joe732

Just seen this thread.
Yes there's definately a female pilot on the Clyde.
Think she's been here at least a couple of years now.


----------



## Michal-S

There is a increasing number of ladies in pilotage. I have met one in Rotterdam (heard about another there), one in Singapore, one in Lyttelton and one women-pilot apprentice in Santos. If they are allowed to command why not to pilot then.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Michal-S said:


> There is a increasing number of ladies in pilotage. I have met one in Rotterdam (heard about another there), one in Singapore, one in Lyttelton and one women-pilot apprentice in Santos. If they are allowed to command why not to pilot then.


 Michal-S. That is pure sexism; ladies in pilotage compared to "blokes" in ditto! How do you know they are ladies? There were a few gentlemen in the service I was in but many more who were just ordinary "blokes".


----------



## NZSCOTTY

Hugh Ferguson said:


> Michal-S. That is pure sexism; ladies in pilotage compared to "blokes" in ditto! How do you know they are ladies? There were a few gentlemen in the service I was in but many more who were just ordinary "blokes".


Maybe the blokes are all big Jessie's


----------



## exsailor

Three in one port - http://www.porttechnology.org/news/history_made_as_durban_women_awarded_open_licence/


----------



## Ian Harrod

At least 6 women pilots in Australia that I am aware of.


----------



## Michal-S

Hugh Ferguson said:


> Michal-S. That is pure sexism; ladies in pilotage compared to "blokes" in ditto! How do you know they are ladies? There were a few gentlemen in the service I was in but many more who were just ordinary "blokes".


If Captain or Pilot (however brute or unentelmanly he might be) (?HUH)is, usually, referred to as "Sir" then female pilot will be "Madame" or "Lady", won't be?

"Down with political correctness!"


----------



## woodend

There are several in the pilot service in the South African ports. I know one is very close to if not already an 'open' licence pilot in Durban.


----------



## ben27

good day tom s 7-2-2013,22:17.reilotage.i have often wondered about this subject.i was pleased to see your thread.and the messages you received,it is clear there are many women pilots(shipping),just one question.what do you address a lady pilot as.mam.madam or pilot?just asking.all the best ben27


----------



## Windsor

Had a woman understudy pilot with me some years ago, and on leaving one particular ship the Master wasn't quite sure how to say goodby - so he kissed her hand! I offered him mine for similar treatment but he declined!


----------



## Barrie Youde

Shame on you, Windsor!

The shipmaster won the day on that occasion!


----------



## BAROONA

we have six old women, including myself and one lady here in our port


----------



## Calsatch

Yes there was a female pilot on the Sabine, and she was better than some of the men, at the ship handling.Must be nearly 20 years ago, now.


----------



## David Bland

*Pilots*

There are lots of Female Pilots in Durban most of the Tugs have a full female crew as well


----------



## mariniero

An interesting Article entitled ‘ The Deadly Sins of the Master- Pilot Relationship’ is to be found in the September issue of Seaways. It focusses on the Master Pilot exchange (MPX) and lists six deadly sins:
•	Failure to ask for, or provide, relevant information.
•	Information overload
•	Failure to adapt to other cultures and languages.
•	Failure to establish trust and rapport.
•	Failure to monitor/challenge.
•	Failure to recognise fatigue and stress.
It would be equally interesting to hear the views of serving Masters and Pilots amongst the membership on the bps raised.


----------



## Ken Wood

As an ex-pilot, I always found the master's attitudes interesting. Most accepted me with probably more confidence than I warranted ie passing over a bit more responsibility than would be advisable should there be an incident.
A very few would throw all responsibility to me. Normally this would be the occasions when the master has had a particularly stressful time and is just glad for a bit of relief, a bit of weight off his shoulders if you like.
The worst cases were the masters who would normally profess that they could do without a pilot, a waste of time and money. I have piloted these ships in thick fog and/or high wind and sea, and their attitudes change completely. But one of the main things I learned was to assess each ship and master individually, and I never left a ship with anything other than mutual respect for a job well done.


----------



## ninabaker

David Bland said:


> There are lots of Female Pilots in Durban most of the Tugs have a full female crew as well


How interesting that there should be such a grouping there. Any idea why there in particular??


----------



## jostanley

*Portland, US, woman pilot's career progress*



Tom S said:


> A question is Pilotage still men only or are there any Female Pilots these days ?


Try googling with the search term " 'woman pilot' ships". I found a lot. 

And it seems that this week's a good day to remember the first woman pilot in Portland, whose obituary appeared exactly one year ago. See http://www.pressherald.com/news/sus...first-female-pilot-dies-at-48_2012-09-11.html
It's an article by Melanie Creamer on September 11, 2012

< Capt. Susan Clark, an accomplished shipmaster who became the first female pilot for Portland Harbor and the first woman to join the elite Portland Marine Society, has died at age 48 [of cancer]. Clark ... had worked for Portland Pilots Inc. since 2001 and piloted more than 1,000 ships into Portland Harbor.

Capt. San Juan "Sandy" Dunbar, who piloted vessels into Portland Harbor for 38 years, said ... Clark was highly respected on the waterfront."Susan was always thought of as a competent ship handler," he said. "When you go aboard a ship as a pilot, you have a minute to introduce yourself and win the confidence of the shipmaster. ... She put everyone at ease. ... She had that command presence."

[c 1981] She went on to attend Maine Maritime Academy, and sailed around the world as a cadet on a container ship. She graduated from the academy first in her class. Clark began her maritime career as a watch officer on oil tankers with Exxon Shipping Co. She achieved a milestone by earning her Unlimited Ocean Master's license and becoming the first female captain for Exxon.

She captained tankers for Exxon for several years, then put her career on hold and went to law school. She attended Seton Hall and the University of Maine School of Law, where she graduated in 1992.
She worked as an associate attorney for Verrill Dana LLP in Portland. Patricia Aho, commissioner of Maine's Department of Environmental Protection, praised her work and leadership on marine commerce issues in Maine. ...

At Verrill Dana, Clark's office overlooked Portland Harbor. She practiced law for a few years before realizing that she was meant to work on the water. Clark received her pilot's license in 2001 and became the harbor's first female pilot.... 

Clark had a passion for traveling and for competing in road races and triathlons. Julie Churchill, Clark's lifelong friend, remembered ..."She had so much zest for life. She could make everyday moments into a beautiful experience.... "She was so positive and so interested in everything, and that's how her kids are. ... People who barely knew her said she was an amazing woman." >


----------



## Barrie Youde

Sad news, at only 48.

R.I.P.


----------



## jostanley

*You're joking ! Women pilots' quips about masters' reactions*

Some masters appear to have been shocked at a WOMAN pilot climbing aboard in the US. I hope that's past tense now.

One of the first US women pilots, Captain Wagner of San Francisco Bay, c.late 1980s, said that the occasional startled captain would ask, "Where's the pilot?" 
She tells him, "I'm here, Captain…My boat says pilot on it. My coat says pilot on it. My radio says pilot on it. I'm the pilot!"
(http://www.nps.gov/safr/historyculture/maritimewomenhistory.htm)
==
Captain Susan Clark, a Portland pilot,recalled the time she climbed aboard. The Croatian captain reacted with surprise to see that the man who would pilot his ship into the harbor was not a man at all.
"Only in America!" the captain said, raising his arms in disbelief. "Only in America!"
http://www.sunjournal.com/node/245946
==
In Maryland, c 1999. 'The Greek captain of a cargo ship full of sugar bound for Baltimore exclaimed in surprise as Captain Elizabeth Christman prepared to steer his ship. "I've been a captain for 50 years, and I've never seen a woman pilot," he said.
Christman's response was quick and confident: "Well, captain, this is your lucky day." And she went on to guide the ship safely through 150 miles of Chesapeake Bay, one of the longest and most difficult piloted runs in the country.'
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Ship-Pilot-Finds-Her-Calling-in-Profession-Long-2902054.php


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

mariniero said:


> An interesting Article entitled ‘ The Deadly Sins of the Master- Pilot Relationship’ is to be found in the September issue of Seaways. It focusses on the Master Pilot exchange (MPX) and lists six deadly sins:
> •	Failure to ask for, or provide, relevant information.
> •	Information overload
> •	Failure to adapt to other cultures and languages.
> •	Failure to establish trust and rapport.
> •	Failure to monitor/challenge.
> •	Failure to recognise fatigue and stress.
> It would be equally interesting to hear the views of serving Masters and Pilots amongst the membership on the bps raised.


 They are ALL sins of which I have no recognition whatsoever!


----------



## pilot

Originally Posted by mariniero 
An interesting Article entitled ‘ The Deadly Sins of the Master- Pilot Relationship’ is to be found in the September issue of Seaways. It focusses on the Master Pilot exchange (MPX) and lists six deadly sins:
• Failure to ask for, or provide, relevant information.
• Information overload
• Failure to adapt to other cultures and languages.
• Failure to establish trust and rapport.
• Failure to monitor/challenge.
• Failure to recognise fatigue and stress.
It would be equally interesting to hear the views of serving Masters and Pilots amongst the membership on the bps raised

Sounds like a run of the mill Chinese Cape Size?


----------



## g h ryan

Tom S said:


> A question is Pilotage still men only or are there any Female Pilots these days ?


Yes Tom there are at least six female Pilots operating in Durban.


----------



## joemcd

At least one operating out of Ijmuiden too.


----------

